# CompUSA wireless router - can't reach admin screen



## kurtgodel (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm trying to get CompUSA's cheap wireless router (SKU 333628) working. I'm stuck at the start: I can't get to the admin page. I have the router connected by cable to the computer, with XP/SP2 and a cable modem.

Any advice? Thanks a lot!


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Go to start, run, type in _command_, and then put in the line _ipconfig /all_

The ip listed under "default gateway" is most likely the ip you can use to configure the router.

If all else fails, read the manual.


----------



## kurtgodel (Jan 4, 2006)

The default gateway is *blank*:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : <snip>
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : <snip>
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : <snip>
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

I guess you haven't seen the CompUSA documentation. It's not very helpful.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Now, try including the IPCONFIG information so we can actually help you.


----------



## kurtgodel (Jan 4, 2006)

johnwill said:


> Now, try including the IPCONFIG information so we can actually help you.


Do you mean the host name, physical address, and autoconfig ip address? Why would (some of?) this be helpful? Apart from those three items, I sent the full output of ipconfig /all. Or do you want the output of ipconfig, with no arguments?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm talking about the IP addresses, those are the primary reason we ask for an IPCONFIG display. Since it's saying autoconfiguration, I'm assuming that the IP starts with 169.254.x.x.

Perhaps you can explain why you feel the need to take any of the data out? Here's my IPCONFIG, there is no security risk in presenting it. It's a shame that we have become so paranoid that we're scared of our own shadows. :laugh: 


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : main
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-F5-31-A6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 06, 2006 4:15:32 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 06, 2006 5:15:32 PM


----------



## kurtgodel (Jan 4, 2006)

johnwill said:


> I'm talking about the IP addresses, those are the primary reason we ask for an IPCONFIG display. Since it's saying autoconfiguration, I'm assuming that the IP starts with 169.254.x.x.
> 
> Perhaps you can explain why you feel the need to take any of the data out? Here's my IPCONFIG, there is no security risk in presenting it. It's a shame that we have become so paranoid that we're scared of our own shadows.


Okay, very well. Here it is. (Sorry--this is my first experience with networking of any kind.)

//with my regular WIRED cable modem connection:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Godel
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : earthlink.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : earthlink.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-56-27-D4-DA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.199.112.158
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.128
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.199.112.129
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.36.64.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.69.188.185
207.69.188.186
207.69.188.187
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 06, 2006 5:57:37 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 07, 2006 3:38:45 A
M

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32>


// after cable modem into the wiresless router and the computer into that:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Godel
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-56-27-D4-DA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.55.88
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32>


// after disabling and then re-enabling the connection in "Network Connections":

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Godel
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-56-27-D4-DA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32>


C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32>

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection : unable to con
tact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32>


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Try putting http://10.36.64.1 into a browser and see if it takes you to the page you're looking for.


----------



## kurtgodel (Jan 4, 2006)

Fox said:


> Try putting http://10.36.64.1 into a browser and see if it takes you to the page you're looking for.


That doesn't come up either with the wireless router plugged (no connection) or with just the cable modem (working Internet connection). But that's not the router's admin page address, it's the DHCP address. Should that produce a page in a browser?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, you seem to have some issue with the stack. Let's try resetting the TCP/IP stack to defaults.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## kurtgodel (Jan 4, 2006)

johnwill said:


> OK, you seem to have some issue with the stack. Let's try resetting the TCP/IP stack to defaults.
> 
> 
> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> ...


C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32>netsh winsock reset catalog

(dialog box This application has failed to start because framedyn.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem.

The following helper DLL cannot be loaded: DGNET.DLL.

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the machine in order to complete the reset.


C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32>netsh int ip reset reset.log

(dialog box This application has failed to start because framedyn.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem.

The following helper DLL cannot be loaded: DGNET.DLL.

---------------

Interestingly, doing this had the effect of break my regular, wired Internet the first time I rebooted--the same way it's broken when I connect the wireless router--but when I turned everything off and back on, it came back.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If those commands are finding missing files, you have some corruption of your XP installation. As long as you're running XP-SP2, those commands should run error-free. I think I'd consider a repair installation over the machine at this time.


----------



## kurtgodel (Jan 4, 2006)

johnwill said:


> If those commands are finding missing files, you have some corruption of your XP installation. As long as you're running XP-SP2, those commands should run error-free. I think I'd consider a repair installation over the machine at this time.


Do you mean reinstalling SP2 in Windows Update?

Keep in mind that my Internet connection direct through the cable model (what I'm using now) works fine. Could this sort of issue break the connectivity when using the wireless but NOT break it otherwise?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What I'm saying is that the two commands I mentioned should run error-free on a functional XP-SP2 system, either Home or Pro. Since you're finding missing files, your installation appears corrupted.


----------

